# Grass Livery around St Helens/Warrington



## Nickyhorse89 (14 June 2020)

Hello

My poor lad has come back from the vets with a list of problems. Turning him out 24/7 will be the best thing for him but struggling to find somewhere local that's reliable.
I'm looking for grass livery that include, daily checks, rug changes and an emergency stable. A field shelter would be beneficial. 

Please can someone recommend a good yard as the one I'm on the facilities are wasted on me. 

Thanks


----------



## Ownedby4horses (14 June 2020)

There used to be a big yard opposite Bold Heath (down the track towards the golf club). they have a lot of land and did grass livery (I had teo of mine on there for a while), I think the yard was sold but it was that big and had that much land (and has an outdoor), it will definitely still be running as a yard.


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (15 June 2020)

Ownedby4horses said:



			There used to be a big yard opposite Bold Heath (down the track towards the golf club). they have a lot of land and did grass livery (I had teo of mine on there for a while), I think the yard was sold but it was that big and had that much land (and has an outdoor), it will definitely still be running as a yard.
		
Click to expand...

Hi I think that's Willow Park or something like that. Didn't realise they did grass livery. Thank you


----------



## Ownedby4horses (15 June 2020)

Yes that sounds familiar. As I said they used to do it but a few years ago since I’ve been on it. They’ve got a really good farm ride with option xc fences. Arena was ok too.


----------



## Jambarissa (15 July 2020)

Arley moss do grass livery with regular checks, around £300 a month from memory.

Farm house retirement livery Northwich have summer 24 hour turnout but stabled  in winter, presumably with some sort of turnout. Around £250


----------



## PonyIAmNotFood (28 August 2020)

If you're still looking, there's a field taking on in Burtonwood off Clay Lane. 24/7 turnout on 15 acres with natural shelter and auto waterer. Arrangements can be made for this to include checks, rug changes, feeding etc. Pm me for details.


----------



## Heidi_Bree (28 March 2022)

PonyIAmNotFood said:



			If you're still looking, there's a field taking on in Burtonwood off Clay Lane. 24/7 turnout on 15 acres with natural shelter and auto waterer. Arrangements can be made for this to include checks, rug changes, feeding etc. Pm me for details.
		
Click to expand...

hey I’m looking for grass livery if there are any spaces available!


----------

